# [BASH] Ajouter 10 lignes vides toutes les 2 lignes (resolu)

## dapsaille

Salut à tous.

 J'ai un fichier auquel je dois rajouter 10 lignes vides toutes les 2 lignes ..

 Et bah voila ... je ne vois pas comment traiter cela ...

 Any idea ?

 EDIT = j'avais pas vu les nouveaux noms ... advocate .... héhé .. c'te blague .... poseur de questions de gland ouais ^^Last edited by dapsaille on Fri Mar 19, 2010 7:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marmotton

Avec Awk ?

Edit : Par exemple :

```

BEGIN{

 i=0;

}

{

   i++;

   print($0);

   if(i%2==0){

      for(j=0 ; j<10 ; j++)

         print("\r\n");

   }

}

```

----------

## dapsaille

mais c'est merveilleux tout ça,

 tu m'enlèves une sacrée épine du pied et je vais de ce pas noter cela sur mon cahier à commandes magiques ^^

 merci beaucoup

EDIT = j<5 plutot ^^

----------

## marmotton

Ah merde t'as raison le print de awk est plutôt un "printLine"

Donc j<10 avec print("") ou j<5 avec print("\r\n")

Merci du retour....

----------

## Magic Banana

Juste pour signaler que le faire en Shell pur est, tout autant, un jeu d'enfant :

```
#!/bin/sh

if [ -z "$1" -o "$1" = "--help" -o "$1" = "-h" ]

then

    echo "Usage: $0 file"

    exit 64

fi

while read line

do

    echo $line

    if [ -z "$odd" ]

    then

   odd=t

    else

   odd=

   echo "

"

    fi

done < "$1"
```

----------

## geekounet

Sinon avec le sed GNU, tout simplement :

```
% sed '0~2 a\\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n' ton_fichier
```

0~2 = toutes les 2 lignes à partir de 0

a\ = append

Je ne sais pas le faire avec le sed POSIX par contre...  :Confused: 

----------

